# MSI GE70 vs Dell Inspiron 17r SE vs Acer Aspire V3-771G



## Milen90 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin^^

ihr müsst mir mal helfen, ich bin schon seit Monaten auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Notebook für Multimedia und Gaming.
Wichtig ist mir:
- guter matter 17" FHD Bildschirm
- GTX 660m / GT 650M GDDR5 (einigermaßen übertaktbar)
- leise im Idle-Betrieb
- SSD (mSATA ist auch okay) fürs OS + 2. Slot für ein Datengrab
- USB 3.0 versteht sich ja von selbst

Hatte im September schonmal kurz das Asus G75VW, aber da haben mich die großen Abmaße und das Gewicht schon etwas gestört und dazu kam noch der schlechte Asus Support.

Zugunsten der Mobilität  werd ich jetzt Abstriche bei der Leistung machen und beschränke mich auf die GTX660m bzw. GT 650m GDDR5 (um die eventuell auf die GTX660m zu übertakten). Zocken werd ich zwar nur gelegentlich, aber dann sollen die Spiele auch vernünftig laufen. Wird dann sowas sein wie Battlefield 3, Skyrim und Guild Wars 2.

Jetzt bin ich mit der Auswahl aber immer noch nicht zufrieden, was haltet ihr denn vom
MSI GE70, Dell Inspiron 17R SE und dem Acer Aspire V3-771G?

Von einem Clevo Barebone (A722 bei Schenker) bin ich nun nicht überzeugt. Wird mir glaub ich zu warm und die Abmaße sind da ja auch ein bisschen größer.

Beim Dell ist ja das Problem, dass der Boost von der GT 650m nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Das MSI GE70 hab ich gerade Zuhause stehen, jedoch stört mich, dass der Lüfter im Idle Betrieb dauerhaft an ist. Die Leuchtioden der Funktionstasten vorm Bildschirm stören auch ein wenig.

Joa, was haltet ihr denn von den Modellen?
Welches würdet ihr empfehlen bzw. habt ihr noch einen den ich nicht bedacht hab?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## SilencedScout (6. Januar 2013)

Wieviel Geld willst du maximal ausgeben? Und wenn du ein Gaming-Notebook kaufen willst , dann kauf ein mit Nvidia GTX oder Radeon HD 7800+. Die Nvidia GT's sind im Gegensatz zu den GTX's viel schwächer. Aber wie gesagt, sag und erstmal dein Limit.


----------



## Milen90 (6. Januar 2013)

Solang das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt hab ich kein Limit, aber setz das mal so auf 1400€ an.
Naja, die GT650m ist eigentlich der gleiche Grafikchip wie die GTX 660m nur mit nem anderen Grundtakt, könnte man also auf die gleiche Leistung bringen. Auf die beiden hab ich mich ja schon so ziemlich festgelegt.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (6. Januar 2013)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge70h+i760m2817b+gaming+notebook+439cm+173

Ohne SSD:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/schenker+xmg+a722+adv+8ar+gaming+notebook

Mit 670m und Bluray:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nbb+gaming+notebook+intel+core+i7+3610qm++99819


----------



## SilencedScout (6. Januar 2013)

Die GTX660M ist noch ein Kleinen Ticken besser als die GT650M. Bei den Limit würde ich aber mindestens zu einer GTX670M greifen.

Guck dir mal diese Hier an.Diese hier kannst du auch selber Konfiguieren: 

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Gaming#

GAMING NOTEBOOKS - ONE Computer Shop


----------



## Milen90 (6. Januar 2013)

@CRY_OF_FE4R 
das MSI GE70 hab ich ja wie gesagt schonmal angetestet, mir gefallen jedoch wie erwähnt einige Dinge nicht, aber wenn keine Alternative kommt ist der vielleicht die beste Lösung.
Von Clevo halte ich ja nicht soviel wie ich erwähnt hab und das MSI Barebone ist mir aufjedenfall wieder zu wuchtig und schwer.

@SilencedScout
Wenn man zb mit MSI Afterburner den Grundtakt ändert sollte das eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, Vorraussetzung dafür ist aber GDDR5 und ausreichende Kühlung. Die Notebooks mit den GTX 670ern sind mit leider zu groß und schwer, hatte ja wie gesagt schon das Asus G75 da.
Die MSI Barebones die du gelinkt hast machen da ja leider keinen Unterschied.


----------



## SilencedScout (6. Januar 2013)

Ist keines dabei was dich anspricht? Das Übertakten ist auch nicht gerade sinnvoll - denn ich habe versucht schon 3 Notebooks zu Übertakten und es geht einfach nicht. Einmal geht's und dann Springt es zürück und lässt sich nicht mehr verschieben. Man muss den Treiber dann immer neu Installieren. Und heiss wurden sie auch nicht , bei Last Max. 70 Grad. (GT240M , GT520M , GT540M ) .  Habe es schon mit diversen Tools ausprobiert aber bringt alles nichts. Und man kann auch DDR3 Übertakten , da ist GDDR5 auch nicht Pflicht.


----------



## Milen90 (6. Januar 2013)

Ne leider nicht, ist mir echt zu schwer zum transportieren, und in meine 17" Taschen werden die bestimmt nicht passen^^
Hm okay, beim Dell ist ja sowieso schon mit dem Boost ein Problem. Soweit ich das gelesen hab kommt die 650er mit der GDDR3 nicht an die 660er ran, die mit GDDR5 schon, wobei die ja ohne Übertaktung ja auch um einiges schneller sein soll als GDDR3.
Vielleicht reicht mir die auch mit Grundtaktung.


----------



## SilencedScout (6. Januar 2013)

Weniger als 17 Zoll und wieviel Gramm/KG soll das Maximale Gewicht denn sein?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (6. Januar 2013)

Notebooksbilliger.de -> suche -> erweiterte suche

Da kannste alles eingeben was dir wichtig ist...


----------

